# Remember Popeye at the Wireless College, Colwyn Bay?



## James Clarke (Feb 8, 2010)

A former WC inmate and friend of mine one Isminos Hamalis, of Cyprus, is seeking the names of the lecturers/instructors who worked at the _Wireless College_, _Colwyn Bay_ when he started there in September 1967.

Isminos recalls one whose name was _*Popeye*_ but doesn't know his real name. We all of course remember the nickname of the _Head of College_, _Kipper_ - one Neville Whale.

He also recalls one lecturer who sometimes wore uniform but again the name escapes him.

I think Isminos, like me, on reaching retirement age is thinking of putting his memories down on paper for his family. Funny what you do at various stages of life.

I hope that someone out there will remember and hopefully help with some names. He is already a Member of and uses the _Wireless College_ website and forum.

In hope....

James

PS: I hope I haven't broken any rules with this new thread. I didn't want it buried deep in the _Radio Room_ and its many sub-fora.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

That was Popeye Davis. He went on to Portishead when the college folded. We did make a connection when I was on Texaco Denmark in 1971 - we would have chatted but my morse was never up to that.


----------



## James Clarke (Feb 8, 2010)

Varley said:


> That was Popeye Davis. He went on to Portishead when the college folded. We did make a connection when I was on Texaco Denmark in 1971 - we would have chatted but my morse was never up to that.


Thanks Varley (if that is your actual name). Do you know the names of any of the other lecturers/instructiors form 1967? I will pass on the info to Isminos. When were you at the WC & what name?

James Clarke


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

James,

Mervin Houle (not sure if he was there in '67 - I understand he copped it (in the Falklands) I was there the year before the college closed I was one of those arranged to transfer to Riversdale so 69/70.

I'll only take up an alias should I commit murder (when I will also swipe of the beard - shorter time taking off than growing one for disguise!)

David V

Correction - in reading one of Peter Eccelson's posts I see I have muddled Mervyn Ghoul (spell??) with Ron Hoole who he reports killed on Atlantic Conveyor.


----------



## James Clarke (Feb 8, 2010)

Varley said:


> James,
> 
> Mervin Houle (not sure if he was there in '67 - I understand he copped it (in the Falklands) I was there the year before the college closed I was one of those arranged to transfer to Riversdale so 69/70.
> 
> ...


Dave

Many thanks for all those names which I have passed on to Isminos in Nicosia. You may know Isminos as he was at the WC from 1967 to 1969 - with another Greek Cypriot Costas (now sadly deceased). You can read more on the WC forum and website where he has recently registered.

A man after my own heart to use a phrase Dave - you are. I also always wonder why many use pseudonyms or nicknames when posting on fora like this one. It makes it very difficult for people to know who is who and as one of the prime purposes of such fora is to facilitate re-connections between former college or shipmates the use of anything other than one's actual name acts as an impediment. I suppose this observation will bring down on me a torrent of criticism from said "invisible" correspondents.

Best wishes to you on the *Isle of Man* from me here on the *Isle of Mo^n* = Isle of Anglesey/Ynys Mo^n. Can't insert accentuation in this forum I think. We are also near to each other in maritime geographical terms Dave. I hope you are enjoying the brilliant weather that today has brought to the Irish Sea? A nice cooling breeze to complement the hot sunshine & blue skies. It is a bit like being back in the Eastern Med with the added benefit of the breeze.

James


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Would love to know how GJ Davis got the name Popeye. I knew he had been an instructor at Colwyn Bay. He lived not too far from me but has now moved away to the south coast - don't know were. We always knew him as John at GKA.

Hawkey01


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

James, yes we are enjoying the weather.

Hawkey, If I ever knew I have forgotten - bet your comment will bring us the answer here 'though.

David V


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

*Colwyn Bay Wireless Academy Lecturers...*

Hi,

>>>.......names of the lecturers/instructors who worked at the Wireless College, Colwyn Bay when he started there in September 1967<<<

I was there ~58/59 and whilst some of these might have have moved on, some may have still been there in '68.

Tubby Nelson was the morse Guru. A gentleman of rather ample proportions, always very smartly dressed and could read morse from the key clicks across on the other side of the room. 

Pip was a youngish guy, looked as if he'd had malaria at one time (rather ellowish skin).

There was another gentleman who always held his head at a bit of an angle as if he'd had some injury, rather cruelly referred to as The Neck.

And of course Kipper, old Whale's son.

I remember Kipper talking to his dad on the key from the Cabin (apparently they both had ham licences).

All the staff were good sound guys and in retrospect I feel sorry for what they had to put up with us lot - coming back legless and climbing up drain pipes !!!

Happy days.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Just to advise for those who didn't know, and for the sake of completeness, John (GJ) "Popeye" Davies passed away in July 2017. I know some ex-GKA staff attended his funeral.

Larry +


----------

